# Early details about another MC12 crash in Afhanistan



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 10, 2014)

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politic...d-in-u-s-military-plane-crash-in-afghanistan/

Blue skies...


----------



## AWP (Jan 10, 2014)

Blue Skies.


----------



## CDG (Jan 10, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 10, 2014)

Damn.

Two crashes in a (semi) short period, hope there isn't a design flaw popping it's head up.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 10, 2014)

Three aircraft have gone down just this week.  WTF?


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 10, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> Three aircraft have gone down just this week.  WTF?


Lack of maintenance, and lack of training is starting to bite us in the ass.
Sadly, we will see an uptick in training deaths over the next few years.
Thank you Bill Clinton.


----------



## tova (Jan 10, 2014)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Brill (Jan 10, 2014)

Just read the crew was two mil and a civvie.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 10, 2014)

lindy said:


> Just read the crew was two mil and a civvie.


Almost sounds like a Maintenance Test Flight.


----------



## Brill (Jan 10, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Damn.
> 
> Two crashes in a (semi) short period, hope there isn't a design flaw popping it's head up.



http://swampland.time.com/2013/10/30/the-crash-of-independence-08/

This (flight crew training) was news to me.


----------



## AWP (Jan 10, 2014)

lindy said:


> http://swampland.time.com/2013/10/30/the-crash-of-independence-08/
> 
> This (flight crew training) was news to me.



Me too, but after talking to several people who fly them it is commonplace. Guys go from MC to command pilot from one day to the next, no continuity in crew composition or position, etc.


----------



## AWP (Jan 10, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Almost sounds like a Maintenance Test Flight.



I can't speak to the AF birds, but the Army a/c fly with contractors. There was an airframe loss a few years ago and most or all were contractors.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 10, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I can't speak to the AF birds, but the Army a/c fly with contractors. There was an airframe loss a few years ago and most or all were contractors.


USAF flys 4 man crews, all military, pilot, co-pilot and 2 folks in the back doing different jobs.


----------



## Brill (Jan 12, 2014)

No names yet.  Interesting.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 12, 2014)

RIP. very sad indeed..


----------

